

Bridge collapses in Washington state - smaili
http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/05/23/18456081-bridge-collapses-in-washington-state-cars-people-in-water

======
rhdoenges
Nobody appears to have been hurt, though three people have been hospitalized:
[http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_I_5_BRIDGE_COLLAPS...](http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_I_5_BRIDGE_COLLAPSE)

------
wmf
I hear the US needs jobs; maybe we could rebuild this infrastructure before
any more of it collapses.

~~~
tzs
This doesn't appear to have been a collapse due to unsound infrastructure, but
rather a collapse due a truck with an oversize load taking out one or more
supporting beams.

~~~
rizzom5000
I live in WA and was delayed in traffic for a good deal of time several weeks
ago when a truck hit a overpass near Gig Harbor.

Both incidents may be outliers, but I'm beginning to wonder if there is a
problem with the current resources devoted to logistics planning for oversize
highway equipment traveling at high rates of speed.

